# romex in pipe



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

what code gives the restriction on sleeving romex into a panel in pipe


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

eds said:


> what code gives the restriction on sleeving romex into a panel in pipe


 
Nothing states you can't "sleeve" it as long as it's not painted:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Its legal to run romex in condiut as well as sleeve it.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

eds said:


> what code gives the restriction on sleeving romex into a panel in pipe


312.5(C) for one.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

eds said:


> what code gives the restriction on sleeving romex into a panel in pipe


 
Okay, I can be serious sometimes:no:

If you come out of a panel into another JB, it is not "sleeved" as you say. Are you saying you want to come out of the panel into a sleeve with a bushing on the other end of the stick to protect it from physical damage?????


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

thats the one I was looking for Bob thanks


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

eds said:


> thats the one I was looking for Bob thanks


Cool! :thumbsup:

What did I win? :jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> 312.5(C) for one.


 


I see how it is....you'll answer his questions!:jester::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I see how it is....you'll answer his questions!:jester::laughing:


Pick up your skirt Mary. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Pick up your skirt Mary. :laughing:


 

If I was Mary....I'd be wearing jeans and flannel shirts....:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

And *I* wear the skirt around here. Ask Bob's wife. Don't try to steal the wind from underneath my sails buddy

:laughing:


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

You win a chance at the next question: My evening project and this is all the info I have 7000 sf ft residence w/ 2 geothermal units each units has 25kw resitive heat and a 2.5 ton unit, 1 elevator, 1 possible pool, 2 electric water heaters, the rest to code What size service


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh brother, any thing on a house that size would be guessing with that little info. 
However if you consider that they would have a 8kw range with a 5kw dryer the load would come up to about 140A. The Elevator probably has a 30A sub feeding it.
So I would say min the house should have a 200a service but would recommend a 320A given the size of the thing. And given that whoever gave you that much info don't seem to have thought the matter fully through.:jester:


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

eds said:


> You win a chance at the next question: My evening project and this is all the info I have 7000 sf ft residence w/ 2 geothermal units each units has 25kw resitive heat and a 2.5 ton unit, 1 elevator, 1 possible pool, 2 electric water heaters, the rest to code What size service


 400

Probably 2 hot water heaters. Possible pool , possibly a big pool to match the house.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

have a look at: 334.15 (c)

Actually all of article 334 is good reading.

Whoops, didn't read the word _panel_ in the op.


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

There's an exception to 312.5(c) that allows you to dump Romex down a pipe into the top of a panel...


----------



## alann53 (Dec 17, 2007)

*romex in conduit*



jwjrw said:


> Its legal to run romex in condiut as well as sleeve it.


No one answered this question. Is it permissable to run romex or any other cable through conduit?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big City Electrician said:


> There's an exception to 312.5(c) that allows you to dump Romex down a pipe into the top of a panel...


Nobody said there was. Again, I think "sleeving" to some is different for others, as properly noted in (C).


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

alann53 said:


> No one answered this question. Is it permissable to run romex or any other cable through conduit?


 
Look at 312.5(C) as said.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

alann53 said:


> No one answered this question. Is it permissable to run romex or any other cable through conduit?


Short answer is "Yes" as a sleeve. Do you know what is meant by "sleeve" exactly?


----------



## alann53 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sleeve*

Protection from damage?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

alann53 said:


> No one answered this question. Is it permissable to run romex or any other cable through conduit?


334.15
(C) In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces. 

...NM cable installed on the wall of an unfin- 
ished basement shall be permitted to be installed in a listed 
conduit or tubing or shall be protected in accordance with 
300.4. Conduit or tubing shall be provided with a suitable 
insulating bushing or adapter at the point the cable enters 
the raceway. The NM cable sheath shall extend through the 
conduit or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less 
than 6 mm (1⁄4 in.). The cable shall be secured within 
300 mm (12 in.) of the point where the cable enters the 
conduit or tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet 
boxes shall be connected to an equipment grounding con- 
ductor.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> 334.15
> (C) In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces.
> 
> ...NM cable installed on the wall of an unfin-
> ...


Did you copy all that or type it. If you copied it, where can I go to do the same ?
Thanks.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

alann53 said:


> No one answered this question. Is it permissable to run romex or any other cable through conduit?


 
You quoted me saying its legal to do so then say no one has answered the question.:blink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

alann53 said:


> No one answered this question. Is it permissable to run romex or any other cable through conduit?


Really?

The OP said I gave him what he was looking for in my post #4.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Really?
> 
> The OP said I gave him what he was looking for in my post #4.


 
Which was 1 post after I said the same thing....minus the code reference.:yes::laughing:


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

I was rereading that article. Am I to understand/interpet that 2008 NEC 312.5 (C) (b) will only allow the raceway to be used if it extends 'above' the panel?? So if you ran it horizontal (sideways) you could not run romex in it??


----------

